# Sanding large live-edge planks - belt sander?



## poihths (Jan 31, 2017)

The other day as I was finish sanding a large walnut live-edge plank before applying varnish, I was thinking that one usually wants to sand with the grain. Well, I was using a rotary sander, so unless the grain is circular, I'm not exactly sanding with the grain, am I? So I started wondering-what if I were using a belt sander?

Is there a role for a belt sander in finishing large flat pieces, such as live-edge planks? If so, what would be the ins and outs of that?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

sure if i need to do a lot of heavy sanding i will,many here will scoff at the idea but they do have a time and place.you dont want to use one for anything finish tough.just be careful because they will cause you problems if you get too aggressive.they have a purpose just like any tool.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

this is when the craftsman must be familiar with his power tools
and the downfalls with one miner "oooops' such as with the belt sander.
if the wood is properly dried and solid, I use all 3: belt, R/O and the inline.
if your slab is already dead flat, there is no need for an aggressive belt sander.
depending on the wood, finish and stain, some sanding marks stick out 
like a purple thumb if left too deep.
post some photos if you like in the stages you go through.

.

.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

If your rotary sander is of the random orbit type, you are OK. What you are doing is what it is designed for. Just proceed through, at least, 180 grit. Better, go through 220 grit. If your sander is not random orbit you should finish sanding by hand with 180 and 220 grits. Trying to finish sand with a belt sander is not recommended.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I've used variable 4×24 belt sanders locked in at its' slow or a medium speed with 180 grit to sand table tops, coffee tables and lids for hope & cedar chests. As John Smith says being familiar with the sander and having the feel of its' use. With slow to speed and soft pressure and consistent checking, you can get the results you want without scratching. Then a couple quick swipes with a orbital or detail sander with 220 grit. I've not had problems leaving marks. But you can be close to the oooops factor if your not comfortable with the belt sander.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I have a few belt sanders and, when I need them, they are gold. In the old days, I did a lot of final finish with a belt.

I keep a couple of my belts because of their value in removing material, but then I also keep my siding sander (24 grit carbide on a metal plate) and electric hand plane for hogging material off, when even a belt is too tame.

Now days, I use the hook and loop beasties more because I can switch between what is, essentially, angle grinder mode and ROS mode.


----------

